# Come to glare my face!



## Aevis (May 13, 2009)

Just thought that I should post my pic here too. I hope that one picture is enough for a new thread. :S I mean it's pretty poor compared to let's say Sunless' thread, which had tons of pics... But well anyway:









^^


----------



## ginz (Sep 30, 2009)

nice nose.could do with a smile though :wink:


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

*pulls up the side of your lips*


----------



## Aevis (May 13, 2009)

Haha, thanks.  I usually don't smile to the camera because it always looks so fake.  Except when someone catches me off guard.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Aevis said:


> Haha, thanks.  I usually don't smile to the camera because it always looks so fake.  Except when someone catches me off guard.


I agree, but the angle makes you look like a sad puppy.


----------



## ginz (Sep 30, 2009)

moree like a wolf cub actually. a nice one that is.


----------

